# Purchasing a Combat Hat...



## Koenigsegg (8 Dec 2005)

Does anyone know where one can purchase a Canadian (wide brimmed) combat hat in Barrie, Ontario? 
I do not know if any of you live here, but I have been searching for a while, and I figured (possibly wrongly) that if any one knew, it would probably be you.
My apologies if this is placed in the wrong area, I am very interested in knowing where I can get one, as I am not in the forces.  I probably will be in two to three years though, Woot.
Any replies will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Dec 2005)

Try Angie's on Dunlop, accross from Fred Grant Square.

They have the civi versions of the same manufacturer..(name escapes me at the moment)

Ben


----------



## Koenigsegg (8 Dec 2005)

Thank you very much, Ranger.  I will definately check that place out.
This is probably the first time on the internet, on a real forum that some one actually knows around Barrie.  I'm happy now.
That was greatly appreciated, and I am always willing to hear of more, if anyone knows of any others.


----------



## PViddy (9 Dec 2005)

If not, i can guarantee you will find one on Ebay.  They are listed on there all the time, civi and issued.

cheers

PV


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (9 Dec 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> If not, i can guarantee you will find one on Ebay.   They are listed on there all the time, civi and issued.
> 
> cheers
> 
> PV



Ebay has everything, one of my buddies showed up to work with a set of lieutenant general slips, and said he got them off ebay for 5$, and he said he saw a whole CADPAT uniform starting off for only 20$. Man it could be so easy for a civilian to impersinate a soldier, if they really wanted to.


----------



## Lerch (14 Dec 2005)

There's always the Parklands USGI boonie in repro CADPAT. It's cheap and works fine if you can't get the issued item.
I've sewn cats eyes on to the back of mine.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (14 Dec 2005)

Does anyone know any good company sites that you could get military stuff off of pretty cheap? I know of only wheelers...


----------



## Koenigsegg (15 Dec 2005)

There is www.armyissue.com
But I dont personally know if they are cheap.
Their in Mississauga, and from what their website shows, they may have what you want.


----------



## Lerch (18 Dec 2005)

http://www.celsurplus.com/
I can assure you that the kit listed as 'issued'...is issued. Although most of the CADPAT combats are faded Gen1's.


----------



## Hoover (18 Dec 2005)

cpgear.com

Has all the green shit you could dream of wanting..


----------



## D-n-A (18 Dec 2005)

Lerch said:
			
		

> There's always the Parklands USGI boonie in repro CADPAT. It's cheap and works fine if you can't get the issued item.
> I've sewn cats eyes on to the back of mine.



Its not USGI

USGI is the real deal issued kit. Parklands just copied the design of the US boonie. Its a knockoff.


----------



## Lerch (19 Dec 2005)

Okay sorry, USGI pattern. It's still good if you can't get the issued piece. (although the webbing band is somewhat tight)


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (20 Dec 2005)

what does CADPAT and MARPAT stand for anyways?


----------



## Hoover (20 Dec 2005)

CADPAT stands for Canadian Distruptive Pattern. MARPAT stands for Marine Pattern.


----------



## Koenigsegg (20 Dec 2005)

MARine PATtern, and CAnadian Disruptive PAttern

The U.S. Marines considered adopting CADPAT for their new pattern, however the Canadian government owns the copyright for the pattern. 


**edit**

darn you, you beat me to it.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (20 Dec 2005)

yeah I was talking to one of my american buddies and he was like oh you guys have the digital camo too, as if they were the ones to start making it...


----------



## Koenigsegg (21 Dec 2005)

Wasn't Canada the first country to use what is now considered digital camoflouge?
I hear yes a lot, but I have read one thing that said no.
I read somewhere that in the 70s or around then at least, some country made some, I doubt that is was anything like the stuff used today.
But who cares, whether we were or not, I will still say we were  ;D


----------



## Lerch (21 Dec 2005)

Canada was the first country to mass-produce digital camoflage (CADPAT). The US Marines followed with their own MARPAT (which Canada had no part in making). Since then many countries have made their own digital patterns.
Interestingly enough, the original CADPAT pattern was similar to German Flecktarn (dots) but with the colors that we use now. Also, the forementioned Flecktarn was the closest that any country had come to digital camoflage (without actually...ya know).


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (21 Dec 2005)

Where we have the patten on it, does that mean no one else can use it without buying the rights to make it or just companies in canada can't produce it without permission?


----------



## D-n-A (21 Dec 2005)

Some people consider a russian pattern(KLMK) the first digital cam, it was first issued in the late '70s an '80s

http://www2.ttcn.ne.jp/~camouflage/image/soviet_camo.jpg

The first country to use a real digital cam was Canada, than shortly the USMC MARPAT came out. Canada provided some information,etc on digital patterns an CADPAT to the people who devolped MARPAT, but that was it.



MacKenzie, its a copyright bascially, if you want to make something with the CADPAT pattern you must obtain permission first.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (21 Dec 2005)

ok thats what I thought, thanks


----------



## Lerch (21 Dec 2005)

Here's the thing, only DND can use the actual combat pattern (the pattern used to make the uniforms, not CADPAT). Civilian companies can use real CADPAT, however they need to get permission from DND first and it can NOT be in the form of an issued item. However, if you take something like Mountain Stalker (or one of the many lookalikes) you don't need to get permission from DND (as long as you don't copy the combat pattern).


----------



## Old Ranger (22 Dec 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Some people consider a russian pattern(KLMK) the first digital cam, it was first issued in the late '70s an '80s



And has anyone seen what certain German Soldiers in WWII were wearing?
I'll double check with a friend of mine for more specific info, unless anyone here knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## chrisf (22 Dec 2005)

The stuff that was basically lines forming grids of a about 1-2mm with some of the resulting squares filled in?


----------



## Lerch (24 Dec 2005)

Splinter?





Or BGS?




I dunno if I'd call those digital. Geometric perhaps, but not digital.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (24 Dec 2005)

I would have to say geometrical, not exactly digital


----------



## Hoover (24 Dec 2005)

Yeah and the army took the CADPAT design from the air force if you can believe that. 

Snow suit, rain jacket, everything you could dream up in CADPAT. 

Looked good to me whilst standing there in my olive green windpants..


----------



## D-n-A (24 Dec 2005)

BGS isn't a WW2 era camo pattern.

None of the German patterns are digital, atleast what is considered digital camo today.


Old Ranger, are you referring to the different camo uniforms the Waffen-SS wore?


----------



## Old Ranger (25 Dec 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Old Ranger, are you referring to the different camo uniforms the Waffen-SS wore?



I think so.  I still have to get in touch with my buddy who does re-enactments.

He was saying similar to digital.


----------



## Lerch (25 Dec 2005)

When you find out can you post a picture (or atleast what the pattern is called)?
Cheers


----------



## Old Ranger (25 Dec 2005)

Wiil Do!


----------



## D-n-A (25 Dec 2005)

Is the pattern in question the '44 Dot/Peadot pattern?

http://www.1944militaria.com/44_dot_tunic5a.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/historicalreproductions/SSdottunic.JPG


----------



## Old Ranger (26 Dec 2005)

Honestly not sure which one he was refering too, Still trying to get hold of him.


----------

